# Link regarding sexless marriage



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

On one of the threads I found a very nice link that talks about impact of sexless marriage. 
I am not able to trace it. Can any of the poster please help me out and repost the link.

Thanks


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Fixyoursexlessmarriage.com is a good site and will send you tools and articles to help for free.

Not sure this is the one you're talking about, but it is a good one.


----------



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks MWIL... I was not looking specificly for this one, but this should be of help. I want to share the link with my wife, so that she is aware of what havoc lack of sex is causing yo our relation.


----------



## goalie (Sep 7, 2010)

The Dennis Prager Show


When a Woman Isn't in the Mood: Part I

Part II below

http://www.dennisprager.com/columns...837&url=when_a_woman_isnt_in_the_mood_part_ii


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

goalie said:


> The Dennis Prager Show
> 
> 
> When a Woman Isn't in the Mood: Part I
> ...


Excellent articles. (But I'm a man, and I'm supposed to say that, right?)


----------

